# Cycle Top for 10 YO



## Thomk (13 Mar 2016)

Any recommendations for cycle clothes for 8 - 10 year olds? They are girls but boys stuff might be OK (or even better) as well. Wouldn't want to pay the earth...


----------



## steve50 (13 Mar 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_o...es.TRS0&_nkw=childrens+cycle+clothes&_sacat=0


----------



## Jenkins (13 Mar 2016)

Foska have child sized versions of some of their jerseys

https://www.foska.com/cycling-jerseys/road/kids/


----------



## Thomk (13 Mar 2016)

Jenkins said:


> Foska have child sized versions of some of their jerseys
> 
> https://www.foska.com/cycling-jerseys/road/kids/



The size chart makes no sense!!


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Mar 2016)

Prendas have a few unique ones. Like this: http://www.prendas.co.uk/u-s-bormiese-bormio-2008-kids-jersey-short-sleeve.html


----------



## Thomk (13 Mar 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Prendas have a few unique ones. Like this: http://www.prendas.co.uk/u-s-bormiese-bormio-2008-kids-jersey-short-sleeve.html


Got it - you're a star!


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Mar 2016)

Loads of btwin kids stuff in Decathlon.


----------

